# Requesting information on any local bass fishing clubs



## Fish4lif (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all. I am new to the Pensacola Forum and recently moved to Milton. I have fished the blackwater a few times, near the 90 bridge with some success, but am interested in any local bass clubs. I have been fishing smaller scale tournament for the past 16 years in my travels before and with the Navy. Any help/contact info for anyone would be greatly appreciated. 

Bryan


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Fish4lif - Welcome to the area and the forum! Miracle Strip Bass Club out of Fort Walton Beach is always open to new members. We meet the second Tuesday of each month at Los Ponchos on Okaloosa Island and fish the local rivers and lakes. Our first meeting is actually tonight at 7:00 p.m. Send me a PM or let me know if you have any questions.
:thumbsup:

http://www.facebook.com/miraclestripbassclub


Eddie


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

im in it too


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

www.molinobassclub.com - check it out and come to our meeting. We meet the 3rd Thursday of the month. Then our tournament is the following Saturday.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Molino is the way to go!, great guys,affordable and fish 10 tourney's a year check out the link MacTheFuzz posted.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

welcome to the area by the way.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i think you would like ours too, BUT molino is probably alot closer to you and they probably fish places closer to you. our jan, feb, and march 2 day are at seminole.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

You still in the navy fish4lif?


----------

